# xt kurbel lackieren?



## ergoprox (11. Oktober 2007)

hi, ich hab wohl eines der letzten qlt xt midseason bekommen und das enzige was mich optisch stört sind die silbernen xt-kurbeln am ansonsten dunkelgrauen/schwarzen rad...was meint ihr, kann man die anschleifen und mit schwarz-mattem lack lackieren oder wird das nix - selbiges gilt für den XT-umwerfer??

dankeschön...


----------



## hooliemoolie (11. Oktober 2007)

hehe ..ich würde es sein lassen da durch die reibung durh die schuhe der lack sofort wieder weck is sei den hast spd..aber ratsam wäre es nich mit der sprühdose selber zu machen da es ein alugemisch is (der untergrund) und du 1 extra grundierung brauchst oder haftvermittler und zusammen grechnet geh lieber zum lackier deines vertrauens ....

und als mann vom fach sage ich dir mit locker 50 euro biste dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (12. Oktober 2007)

sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht....jemand ne (nicht so teure) empfehlung für nen anderen (schwarzen)m kurbelsatz?...ich denke so an max. 100??

dankeschön...


----------



## Gosch (12. Oktober 2007)

wie wärs mit einer shimano Hone?
die sollte der xt sehr ähnlich sein oder!


----------



## prince (12. Oktober 2007)

Gosch schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einer shimano Hone?
> die sollte der xt sehr ähnlich sein oder!



Genau Hone FC-M600: schwarz und ist eigentlich sonst mit der _LX_-Kurbel identisch.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Oktober 2007)

schwarz, sehr gÃ¼nstig und (relativ) leicht:
deore hollowtech FC-M510 vierkant kombiniert mit einem halbwegs leichten vierkant lager und leichten blÃ¤ttern.
da bleibst du bei 100â¬ sogar noch unter dem gewicht der aktuellen xt, wenn du glÃ¼ck hast


----------



## ergoprox (12. Oktober 2007)

danke für die tips


----------



## AngryApe (13. Oktober 2007)

nja aluhaftgrund kostet 10â¬ im baumarkt 
und mit schutzfolie drÃ¼ber kÃ¶nnte es auch haltbar gegen abrieb gemacht werden, ich wÃ¼rd aber lieber die xt verticken und was passendes in schwarz kaufen; hone fahr ich selbst und kann ich nur empfehlen, irgend ne stylo gabs doch auch fÃ¼r lau?!


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch meine Xt Kurbel schwarz lackiert. Die haltbarkeit ist natürlich nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Schon hochfliegende Steine können Lackabplatzer verursachen. 
Optisch ist es gut gelungen. War auch einfach zu bewerkstelligen, einfach anschleifen, entfetten udn dann mit dem gewünschten Lack drüber. 

Wenn dann doch irgendwelche Beschädigungen auftreten, dann kann man bei Bedarf nachlackieren.


----------



## Milass (13. Oktober 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine Xt Kurbel schwarz lackiert. Die haltbarkeit ist natürlich nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Schon hochfliegende Steine können Lackabplatzer verursachen.
> Optisch ist es gut gelungen. War auch einfach zu bewerkstelligen, einfach anschleifen, entfetten udn dann mit dem gewünschten Lack drüber.
> 
> Wenn dann doch irgendwelche Beschädigungen auftreten, dann kann man bei Bedarf nachlackieren.



sieht gar nich übel aus  

Kannst auch mal bei Race face schauen oder truvativ, da müsste es auch was in deinem preisbereich geben.


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. Oktober 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal bei Race face schauen oder truvativ, da mÃ¼sste es auch was in deinem preisbereich geben.



Stimmt Race Face Evolve XC, aber GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig deutlich Ã¼ber der XT mit 860g. 930g hat die. Das kleine KB sollte man gegen ein Alu tauschen und noch AluKB Schrauben verwenden, dann sind es wenigstens 900g. Wenn man die Lagerschalen (116g) noch tauscht (Was sowieso auf kurz oder lang gemacht werden muss) gegen welche von z.B. Leichtkraf, dann kommt man nochmal 22g runter. Insgesamt ca. 205â¬ ausgegeben (150 kubrel, 20 kleines KB, 10 Kettenblattschrauben, 25 Lagerschalen. 

Eine Hone ist da mit 80â¬ und 928g deutlich gÃ¼nstiger, hier kommt man mit AluKB Schrauben und kleinem Kettenblatt in Alu, auch auf 900g, bezahlt aber nur ca. 110â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Einfach nur lack über die angeschliffene Kurbel ist doof.
Werde es noch mal neu machen und sie dann mit transparenter selbstklebender Folie bekleben. Mal schauen wie es dann aus schaut....





Auf dem bild hat sie ca. 300km hinter sich.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Gosch (13. Oktober 2007)

@Peter88: dann bekleb sie doch gleich mit schwarzer folie!
so werden mittlerweile ganze auto "umgefärbt"


----------



## Milass (13. Oktober 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Einfach nur lack über die angeschliffene Kurbel ist doof.
> Werde es noch mal neu machen und sie dann mit transparenter selbstklebender Folie bekleben. Mal schauen wie es dann aus schaut....
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ne xtr kurbel, das silber ist doch ok *g*?


----------



## Peter88 (14. Oktober 2007)

Gosch schrieb:


> @Peter88: dann bekleb sie doch gleich mit schwarzer folie!
> so werden mittlerweile ganze auto "umgefärbt"



Wäre Eine Überlegung Wert.... Mal schauen der winter ist lang 

@Milass
Ja da hast du recht



Werde zu gegebener zeit berichten was ich gemacht habe wie se aus sieht und ob es hält.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## LoonyG (14. Oktober 2007)

moin,

hab schon einige schwarz gepulvert, hält und sieht gut aus,

bei Fragen einfach pm

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## chronometer1 (23. Oktober 2007)

Aus meiner Sicht 2 günstige Alternativen.
1. Pulvern lassen
Ruf mal  bei Rockenstein GmbH -  036841/3310 an, die pulvern Rahmen in Standard-RAL-Farben wie z.B.schwarz ab 28 Euro wenn man ihnen etwas Zeit läßt (3-4 Tage) ,damit sie die Teile mit anderen Teilen pulvern können. Die Kurbeln dürften sogar weniger kosten und pulvern hält ewig.
2, Coda Expert in schwarz mit 3-fach Alu Kettenblättern - sehr leicht, sehr gut, sehr billig und schön ( Geschmackssache). Derzeit unter 30 Euro - neu!
Grüsse Chronometer1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bideru (1. November 2007)

Ich habe noch 95er LX-Kurbeln, die ich beim Wiederaufbau meines Bikes unbedingt behalten will.

Ich habe die Kurbeln und meine Judy SL gestrahlt und lasse sie auch lackieren. Der Grund warum ich die Lackierung dem Pulvern vorziehe ist der, dass die Teile eine ganz bestimmte Farbe bekommen sollen, die es niemals als Pulver geben wird.

Ausserdem waren die Kurbeln original auch "nur" lackiert. Bei einem der Arme war etwas Farbe abgetragen, da ich am Anfang keine Klickpedale hatte und die Strassenschuhe an der Kurbel gerieben haben.

Wenn man die Teile - sei es der Rahmen oder andere Komponenten - von einem Fachmann lackieren lässt hält das ewig. Man muss sich doch nur mal Autolacke ansehen welche 20 Jahre alt sind und noch immer top aussehen.
---Vorausgesetzt man behandelt das Rad dementsprechend !!!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## mete (1. November 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 95er LX-Kurbeln, die ich beim Wiederaufbau meines Bikes unbedingt behalten will.
> 
> Ich habe die Kurbeln und meine Judy SL gestrahlt und lasse sie auch lackieren. Der Grund warum ich die Lackierung dem Pulvern vorziehe ist der, dass die Teile eine ganz bestimmte Farbe bekommen sollen, die es niemals als Pulver geben wird.
> 
> ...



In Autolack bekommt man auch mit dem Fingernagel einen Kratzer, der taugt für ein Rad überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bideru (1. November 2007)

Die Räder wurden früher auch lackiert und auch heute gibt es Bike-Hersteller, die aufgrund aufwendigerer Lackiereungen nicht pulvern, sondern mit Nasslack lackieren. 

Mein Rahmen war auch nasslackiert (jetzt nicht mehr, da er eine andere Farbe bekommen soll) und der Rahmen sah nach 12 Jahren noch erstklassig aus.

Klar ist eine eingebrannte Farbe robuster, aber wenn man keine Extrem-Biker ist ist die Art der Lackierung total egal.


----------



## mete (2. November 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Die Räder wurden früher auch lackiert und auch heute gibt es Bike-Hersteller, die aufgrund aufwendigerer Lackiereungen nicht pulvern, sondern mit Nasslack lackieren.
> 
> Mein Rahmen war auch nasslackiert (jetzt nicht mehr, da er eine andere Farbe bekommen soll) und der Rahmen sah nach 12 Jahren noch erstklassig aus.
> 
> Klar ist eine eingebrannte Farbe robuster, aber wenn man keine Extrem-Biker ist ist die Art der Lackierung total egal.



Klar, nur hat das wenig mit Autolack zu tun. Und Pulver wird auch nicht "eingebrannt", die Wärmebehandlung dient nur zur Vernetzung des Polymers, zwischen Metall und Pulver tut sich da nichts, wie es der Begriff implizieren würde.


----------



## bideru (2. November 2007)

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass wohl eine gepulverte Farbschicht widerstandsfähiger ist als eine "normal"-lackierte. Natürlich wird das Pulver nicht ins Material eingebrannt.

Vielleicht weißt du ja noch mehr: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Fahrradlack und Autolack ? Wenn man einen bestimmten Farbton haben will, dann wird dieser immer auf die gleiche Weise angemischt und da macht es meines Erachtens keinen Unterschied ob man Rohre (Rahmen) oder eine Fläche (Auto) lackiert !

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Cpace (2. November 2007)

Gosch schrieb:


> @Peter88: dann bekleb sie doch gleich mit schwarzer folie!
> so werden mittlerweile ganze auto "umgefärbt"



So werden schon immer ganze Autos umgefärbt, siehe Taxis oder Polizeiautos.


----------



## Thorsten_F (3. November 2007)

LoonyG schrieb:


> ............. einige schwarz gepulvert, hält und sieht gut aus,



stimmt.


----------



## Flo7 (3. November 2007)

HI
da ich eh eine neue Race face Next LP bekomm, hab ich auch meine alte kurbel lackiert.Ich hab meine xtr weiß lackiert! ich finde sie echt geil, aber falls es nicht haltet wird sie pulverbeschichtet. vielleicht kommt sie auch in die Vitrine ;-).





mfg flo


----------



## Thorsten_F (3. November 2007)

sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## hai-nik (10. November 2007)

original schwarze kurbel zum wahnsinnspreis!
http://shop.gravitykills.de/product.../1247?osCsid=6845b092e952cedaea57255847b69021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VuffiRaa (19. November 2007)

Servus,

ich möchte meine xt kurbel gerne in der farbe meiner deemax laufräder pulvern lassen, aber das ist ja keine RAL-Farbe, sondern etwas sehr exotisches bzw. muss auch genau passen sonst schauts ******** aus.

kann mir da jemand einen tipp von einer firma geben oder etwas in der richtung?


----------



## bideru (19. November 2007)

Hi,

erkundige dich mal bei folgender Firma: www.chaka.de

Meistens wird halt in RAL-Tönen gepulvert, aber die haben auch andere Sonderfarben.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## VuffiRaa (19. November 2007)

bideru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erkundige dich mal bei folgender Firma: www.chaka.de
> 
> ...



danke, hab denen mal geschrieben, schaut allerdings eher so aus, als ob die nur rahmen machen.
hast du da schon mal was machen lassen?


----------



## bideru (20. November 2007)

Ach ja, jetzt wo du es sagst...

Ich wollte auch mal meine Federgabel bei Chaka beschichten lassen, aber dort hatte man Bedenken was hinterher die Durchmesser der Löcher angeht und ob - je nach Materialbeschaffenheit - die Gabel hinterher noch einwandfrei funktioniert.

Es ist die Frage wie "aggressiv" du fährst. Mein Rahmen, wie der meines Bruders, sind bzw. waren auch "nur" lackiert, da das Farbschema etwas aufwändiger ist bzw. war.
Also das Rad von meinem Bruder hat bis heute nicht einen Kratzer, was aber auch daran liegt, das wir auch viel auf der Strasse fahren und man dort selten irgendwo anstößt.

Wenn du so fährst, dass du aufgrund gewagter Fahrmanöver öfters mal hinfällst würde ich dir auch zu Pulver raten. Wenn du moderat fährst dürftest du mit einer Nasslackierung auch keine Probleme haben. Der Vorteil ist hier ganz klar der, dass du - ungebunden an RAL - dir alle erdenklichen Farbtöne anmischen lassen kannst.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## LoonyG (20. November 2007)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> danke, hab denen mal geschrieben, schaut allerdings eher so aus, als ob die nur rahmen machen.
> hast du da schon mal was machen lassen?



sersens

du hast ne PM von mir


----------

